# Knaggs Kenai



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I picked up a Knaggs Kenai from a dealer on Reverb.com. Joe Knaggs is ex-PRS masterbuilder who ventured on his own with a new line of guitars that include the Severn (Strat type - Killer guitar), Choptank (Tele/Gibby) and a few more. This is my 2nd Kenai and very impressed with these guitars. Great neck carve, playability off the charts and just a killer overall vibe.

The pickups are a little hotter than I usually go for (I think they are Duncan SD-1) but perfect for Classic/Hard rock. Guitar cleans up well and the neck pup is really sweet. These guitars are real sleepers and the guitar is a blast to play.

Here's a clip with a same spec'd Kenai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2fwXeaIfXA


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd be happy to own that!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

That is a beautiful guitar, what is the price range on those.I know, I'm being nosey but when they look that good you just have to ask the price.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a Tier 3 (lowest price point w/ less bling). They are typically listed for $2,900 or so but you can offer/negotiate much better than that. The resale value is not great on them and buying used will get you a lot of bang for the buck. I put my Severn on consignment with my usual dealer rep. and he was so blown away by the guitar that he purchased it for himself. Truly great guitars.

Alex


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice catch Alex. These are great guitars


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm pretty blown away by this guitar - the clean tones are stellar, FAT thick clear tones. Combined with the neck carve, just a blast to play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex Dann said:


> I picked up a Knaggs Kenai from a dealer on Reverb.com. Joe Knaggs is ex-PRS masterbuilder who ventured on his own with a new line of guitars that include the Severn (Strat type - Killer guitar), Choptank (Tele/Gibby) and a few more. This is my 2nd Kenai and very impressed with these guitars. Great neck carve, playability off the charts and just a killer overall vibe.
> 
> The pickups are a little hotter than I usually go for (I think they are Duncan SD-1) but perfect for Classic/Hard rock. Guitar cleans up well and the neck pup is really sweet. These guitars are real sleepers and the guitar is a blast to play.
> 
> ...


Very nice guitar!

I thought it was funny because I looked at the guitar first, of course, then read the post. When I looked at the guitar, I thought it resembled the PRS line. And as I said, then I read the post.

- - - Updated - - -



Alex Dann said:


> I picked up a Knaggs Kenai from a dealer on Reverb.com. Joe Knaggs is ex-PRS masterbuilder who ventured on his own with a new line of guitars that include the Severn (Strat type - Killer guitar), Choptank (Tele/Gibby) and a few more. This is my 2nd Kenai and very impressed with these guitars. Great neck carve, playability off the charts and just a killer overall vibe.
> 
> The pickups are a little hotter than I usually go for (I think they are Duncan SD-1) but perfect for Classic/Hard rock. Guitar cleans up well and the neck pup is really sweet. These guitars are real sleepers and the guitar is a blast to play.
> 
> ...


Very nice guitar!

I thought it was funny because I looked at the guitar first, of course, then read the post. When I looked at the guitar, I thought it resembled the PRS line. And as I said, then I read the post.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The guitar is closer to an LP than a PRS. It definitely has it's own thing going on. FWIW, I'm not a fan of the PRS singlecut.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice guitar Alex, congrats!

Is that bridge proprietary to Knaggs? Looks neat.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> The guitar is closer to an LP than a PRS. It definitely has it's own thing going on. FWIW, I'm not a fan of the PRS singlecut.


Which PRS? They make around 100 different models.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Thx - I believe the bridge is unique to Knaggs guitars.



sulphur said:


> Nice guitar Alex, congrats!
> 
> Is that bridge proprietary to Knaggs? Looks neat.



My comment about PRS was singled to the singlecut......The newer singlecuts are apparently quite good which I have yet tried. I'm a fan of the PRS double cutaways for sure.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I picked up a Knaggs Kenai. I sold the one in this original thread as I found the pickups a little hot for my liking (it was a great guitar nevertheless) - I really like this model and with the lower output pickups, it's a good fit for me. The neck carve may be one of the best I've played - it truly is a joy to play this guitar.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex said:


> I picked up a Knaggs Kenai. I sold the one in this original thread as I found the pickups a little hot for my liking (it was a great guitar nevertheless) - I really like this model and with the lower output pickups, it's a good fit for me. The neck carve may be one of the best I've played - it truly is a joy to play this guitar.
> 
> View attachment 57057


Beautiful, a Knaggs is on my bucket list.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice. Both.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

that could be a mink fur coat finish. so nice. I owned one for a while. it was mint. I don't do well with mint guitars. It's gonner now.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sambonee said:


> that could be a mink fur coat finish. so nice. I owned one for a while. it was mint. I don't do well with mint guitars. It's gonner now.


I should have kept it, I was in @adcandour never happy mode when that left me. I got it from @Pierrafeux if I remember correctly.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah it was sweet. It was too pretty for my pick in'. I'm into $200-$500 guitars that I can have people say oh that guitar sounds THAT good? And it's just good amps, good pickups, a good pick, and some special sauce lettuce cheese. Afternoon vacation helps too!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I love that pickup configuration. I have a Les Paul BFG with the BB3 in the bridge and a P90 in the neck slot. It's a versatile combination.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A close up of the binding. I got in contact with Knaggs and they are sending me black plastic to replace the cream colored pickup ring, knobs and switch tip. I think it may work with this maple top.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I ended up on this Knaggs Kenai thread because of Doug Rappoport 
playing this guitar on a Bogner Helios demo,...........he sure knows how to phrase licks nicely !


----------



## StaceB (Feb 20, 2010)

Beauty! Have a SS1 and love it!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the party @StaceB 

Show some pics!!


----------



## StaceB (Feb 20, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Welcome to the party @StaceB
> 
> Show some pics!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

What's the bridge - I like that design?


----------



## StaceB (Feb 20, 2010)

Knaggs' approach to bridges is always interesting and here we have a single tailpiece assembly into which is mounted a TonePros TP6 tune-o-matic- style bridge, with grub screws to lock it to the posts. Stevens says it helps the guitar sound a little clearer and brighter than it otherwise might, were it a standard stop tail/tune-o-matic setup.


Granny Gremlin said:


> What's the bridge - I like that design?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

So sweet. What a setup. You're a "fortunate son" as CCR would put it.


----------



## StaceB (Feb 20, 2010)

sambonee said:


> So sweet. What a setup. You're a "fortunate son" as CCR would put it.


Fortunate to have a very understanding wife!!!!!


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

The Knaggs SC looks cool. PRS is my favorite. I have a 513 25th, CU24 25th, 408 and Mayer (which on the fence about, lol).
To me Knaggs interest me but a lot of the models are just ugly. The weird bridge on the SC just looks out of place but I have seen some newer ones with a more standard bridge. Well someday I will try one. 
Nice Axe Alex


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

This will come as a shock to most of the members here but those guitars are no longer in the stable.....


----------

